# Rv Scrapes Steep Driveway



## Shelli (May 10, 2013)

I have a 30ft Forest River Sunseeker will not back into my driveway because the driveway is too steep. I removed the tow bar with the angled bars and it still took some clever 2x4 placement in order to get it backed in. Has anyone ever heard of using levelers to raise it just enough when it is at its lowest point or are there any other suggestions to raise my back end?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Can you flip the axles? This will raise the trailer a couple inches.

Another way is to put shorter, heavier leaf springs on the axles. We had a leaf spring break on the road last year and we had all of our leaf springs replaced with heavier, shorter springs. This raised the trailer a couple inches. I know because I had to readjust my hitch.

Either of these two solutions may work, depending on how much clearance you need.

DAN


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Go to your RV dealer and ask for the bumper/frame wheels. some are metal some are poly. They use to be the big todo in the 80/90's on travel trailers. they sat much lower back then.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I think what you are looking for is a "skid wheel".

My link


----------



## Jeep Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

Had the same problem with my 35 footer. It doesn't scrape if I back in at more of an angle. Give it a try.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> I think what you are looking for is a "skid wheel".
> 
> My link


I can't recommend the skid wheels, as I literally erased those after just a couple of road contacts. Here's what's worked for me:

Micro-weld roller skids


----------

